# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Desaladoras >  El Gobierno financiará el agua desalada para riego

## NoRegistrado

> El Gobierno subvencionará el coste del agua desalada para el regadío mientras no sea posible trasvasar agua de la cabecera del Tajo al Segura, después del acuerdo alcanzado ayer entre Mariano Rajoy y el presidente de Murcia, Pedro Antonio Sánchez. La negociación sobre qué cantidad de la diferencia entre el precio del agua del trasvase (0,10 céntimos) y el agua de las desaladoras (0,70) asume el Estado queda ahora en manos de la ministra de Agricultura, Isabel García Tejerina. 
> 
> El Ejecutivo, según informó en rueda de prensa, la vicepresidenta Soraya Sáez de Santamaría, promoverá en los próximos días una reunión entre el Gobierno, Murcia y los regantes para acordar las medias que permitan rebajar el precio del agua desalada. Según Santamaría se trata de una medida «excepcional» que se aplicará de forma «inmediata». La ausencia de lluvias en los últimos meses no ha impedido los trasvases pero ha limitado su volumen. Y la realidad es que no hay agua en la cabecera del Tajo. Por ello la solución planteada por el presidente de Murcia al Gobierno ha sido la financiación del agua desalada, mucho más cara porque es apta para al consumo. La subvención del Gobierno se limitará a la compra de agua para uso agrícola. Además, según fuentes de la Comunidad de Murcia, Mariano Rajoy ha aceptado prorrogar un año el decreto contra la sequía, que estará vigente hasta el 31 de diciembre de 2016.


http://www.elmundo.es/espana/2015/09...1728b45be.html

Trasvase subvencionado, desaladoras subvencionadas. Todo subvencionado.
 Todos los españoles pagando lo que no se debe. Más deuda para el Estado.
Y por qué a un pequeño empresario no se les subvenciona?, o  a una tienda con problemas?. No hablo ya de personas con problemas.

Me parece ésto de un asqueroso, que me hace vomitar.

Saludos. Miguel

----------

termopar (03-sep-2015)

----------


## termopar

Y sin cumplir la DMA, de pena. Y luego vas a Europa a hablar con el resto de colegas y se te cae la cara de vergüenza. Luego vendrán las multas, que también las pagaremos los españolitos a tocateja. Y luego nos preguntamos a donde va el dinero de los impuestos....

----------


## termopar

Bueno,  el problema es también de la comunidad autónoma y de los que los votan al gobierno actual, que en vez de usar el dinero que se pide a Rajoy en otros sectores con mayores márgenes pierden la oportunidad para mejorar en servicios sociales u otras inversiones en su comunidad.

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Y sin cumplir la DMA, de pena. Y luego vas a Europa a hablar con el resto de colegas y se te cae la cara de vergüenza. Luego vendrán las multas, que también las pagaremos los españolitos a tocateja. Y luego nos preguntamos a donde va el dinero de los impuestos....


Es lo que hace que un grupo tenga a los políticos firmes y marcando el paso. Aunque no sé porqué tienen ese control de los mismos, hay algo que se escapa para poder comprenderlo bien.

Multas déficit público, impuestos, y luego para que algunos tiren los productos a la basura por su bajo valor, como sacó el cocinero Chicote en ese programa que hacía.

Saludos. Miguel

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Bueno,  el problema es también de la comunidad autónoma y de los que los votan al gobierno actual, que en vez de usar el dinero que se pide a Rajoy en otros sectores con mayores márgenes pierden la oportunidad para mejorar en servicios sociales u otras inversiones en su comunidad.


Sobre todo en un sector que tiene un VAB tan bajo con respeto a otras actividades económicas de la región. A ese 4,4 se le resta la pesca y la ganadería que está incluida y si se tiene en cuenta que lo regado por el trasvase es sólo el 40% del total, suponiendo el trasvase a tope, el VAB que se queda es de risa para el ruído y la melestia que causan.


http://www.carm.es/econet/sicrem/PU_...al/intro1.html

Yo, como dices, me preocuparía de dárselo al turismo u otras industrias, que da mucho más puestos de trabajo, no esquilma el agua disponible (la agricultura de ea zona consume el 87% el agua disponible) y se pueden adaptar a las desaladoras sin ningún problema.

 Saludos. Miguel

----------


## termopar

Que se dejen de hortalizas y árboles y pongan paneles solares. Que sacaran más rédito y podrán desalar el agua más barata

----------

NoRegistrado (03-sep-2015)

----------


## pablovelasco

No me creo nada, estos están asustados por si se les escapa el poder y ya van agasajando a la gente por los votos. 
En cuanto a la importancia del sector, bueno, no será mucho en términos de VAB, pero 1/3 de lo que exporta Murcia es agricultura, y emplea a más o menos el 10% de la población activa, yo no lo veo tan despreciable, y hablar con tanta ligereza me parece aventurado. 
En cuánto a que sólo el 40% del riego se realiza con el trasvase, es cierto, pero también es el más rentable, se lo aseguro, y ya lo he dicho muchas veces.

*Que se dejen de hortalizas y árboles y pongan paneles solares.*

En eso estoy más deacuerdo, quién puso un huerto ecológico se hinchó a ganar con las subvenciones... Y eso sí que eran subvenciones pero de verdad.

----------


## termopar

Las subvenciones están para eso, para desarrollar un producto con mucho potencial como el sector renovable. A veces saldrá bien, otras mal. Pero los beneficios para la sociedad son claros. Y en poco tiempo ya no será necesario subvencionarlo. No como otras cosas que parece que si no se subvencionan no se pueden sacar adelante.  Como el agua trasvasada.

----------

NoRegistrado (03-sep-2015)

----------


## NoRegistrado

> No me creo nada, estos están asustados por si se les escapa el poder y ya van agasajando a la gente por los votos. 
> En cuanto a la importancia del sector, bueno, no será mucho en términos de VAB, pero 1/3 de lo que exporta Murcia es agricultura, y emplea a más o menos el 10% de la población activa, yo no lo veo tan despreciable, y hablar con tanta ligereza me parece aventurado. 
> En cuánto a que sólo el 40% del riego se realiza con el trasvase, es cierto, pero también es el más rentable, se lo aseguro, y ya lo he dicho muchas veces.
> 
> *Que se dejen de hortalizas y árboles y pongan paneles solares.*
> 
> En eso estoy más deacuerdo, quién puso un huerto ecológico se hinchó a ganar con las subvenciones... Y eso sí que eran subvenciones pero de verdad.


Si, emplea al 10%. Pero eso incluye ganadería y pesca, que aunque poco, algo hay. Y luego, hay más superficie cultivada con riego tradicional que del trasvase. En cuanto lo dejamos?, en el 4% siendo generosos?

En todo caso una minoría que causa muchos quebraderos de cabeza. Mejor es que esas subvenciones hubieran ido a otros sectores más productivos.

Y en cuanto a los de los huertos solares y las primas, qué raro que el SCRATS no haya puesto un campo entero, con lo que les gustan las subvenciones... Ah, no, que ya quisieron quedarse con algunos saltos del trasvase y el Supremo les mandó a paseo, ya.

Saludos. Miguel

----------


## termopar

Pues para los que no se lo crean, aqui esta la subvención. Y ya veremos si Europa lo permitirá, pero como a este gobierno le quedan 4 días, que el siguiente lidie con la multa, que, por supuesto, pagaremos todos:



> *García Tejerina anuncia un acuerdo para reducir el precio del agua desalada en Murcia.*
>  Señala que el Ministerio financiará ayudas en la desaladora de Torrevieja y de Valdelentisco, que supondrán un total de 30 y 20 hectómetros cúbicos de agua respectivamente.
> 
>  Las ayudas tienen por objeto hacer frente a la situación excepcional de sequía en la Comunidad Autónoma 
> 
>  Indica que los presupuestos de 2016 contemplan tres infraestructuras importantes para Murcia: el recrecimiento de la presa de Camarillas y la construcción de las presas de Lébor y de las Moreras 
> 
> 15 de octubre de 2015.
> 
> ...


referencia: http://www.magrama.gob.es/es/prensa/...19_noticia.pdf

----------

NoRegistrado (19-oct-2015)

----------


## NoRegistrado

A financiar el resto de españoles unos negocios de alguien que dice que son rentabilisimos y blablablá. El trasvase igual, financiado por todos los españoles.
Y VIVA ESPAÑA.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

termopar (19-oct-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

> La Unión de Pequeños Agricultores y Ganaderos de la Región de Murcia (UPA-Murcia), se felicita de que los regantes dependientes del Tajo-Segura, que ya habían dejado de disponer de agua para sus plantaciones, puedan salvar el periodo octubre-diciembre con agua procedente de la desalación tras el compromiso del Ministerio de Agricultura de subvencionar su precio, y recuerda que ello supone un "respiro" para un breve periodo y no garantiza el agua necesaria durante el presente año hidrológico 2015-2016.
> 
> UPA estima que el precio establecido para los 30 Hm3 de la desaladora de Torrevieja, de 30 céntimos/m3, al que hay que sumarle IVA y peajes, "supone una rebaja sustancial del precio del agua desalada", pero "sigue suponiendo un precio elevado que encarecerá significativamente los costes de producción" y, dependiendo de la evolución de los precios en campo, "condicionará la rentabilidad de los agricultores", especialmente los productores de hortalizas.
> 
> Para UPA, con el compromiso expresado por la ministra Isabel García Tejerina, "el Gobierno de España palía en parte y sólo transitoriamente los efectos negativos de la entrada en vigor de las nuevas normas de explotación del Tajo-Segura derivadas del famoso Memorándum, verdadera causa legal que, en última instancia, dificulta o impide la realización de trasvases en estos momentos".
> 
> Por todo ello, UPA recuerda la necesidad de "no relajarse" y seguir trabajando para garantizar la disponibilidad de agua para regadío para todo el año hidrológico por lo que, sin restar valor a lo conseguido, reclama "huir de triunfalismos transitorios y anima al presidente Pedro Antonio Sánchez y a la consejera Adela Martínez-Cachá "a mantener el esfuerzo junto con agricultores y regantes para la consecución de soluciones estructurales y definitivas".
> 
> Por otra parte, en relación a la inclusión en los Presupuestos Generales del Estado para 2016, de partidas económicas para la realización de obras de infraestructuras hidráulicas "absolutamente necesarias", UPA hace un llamamiento a todas las formaciones políticas para "vigilar su mantenimiento en cualquier circunstancia", dada la amenaza existente de una reelaboración de los presupuestos ante las reiteradas indicaciones al respecto por parte de la Comisión Europea.


Bueno........

Fuente: http://www.iagua.es/noticias/espana/...rologico-segun

----------


## termopar

Bueno....qué?

Todo palabrería, si lee bien verá que la UPA, bien contenta está del regalo que les acaban de dar, de hecho, ya lo están, entre líneas, solicitando para el resto del año ("_Por todo ello, UPA recuerda la necesidad de "no relajarse" y seguir trabajando para garantizar la disponibilidad de agua para regadío para todo el año hidrológico_") y no con la escusa del decreto de sequía. La multa la pagarán ellos?

Y por cierto, para qué se necesita la ampliación del embalse de Camarillas? Si hay agua en el Segura, no es necesario ningún trasvase del 
Tajo, no? Acaso no se puede almacenar la del trasvase en Entrepeñas y Buendía, que están vacíos? y en eso volvemos a invertir más millones? Lo pagarán la UPA de nuevo?

----------


## ramon

¡Las vueltas que da la vida!... ¡Con las críticas que el actual gobierno del PP lanzaba en la anterior etapa del PSOE y a su la ministra Narbona a su cabeza por la construcción de las desaladoras y los obstáculos que pusieron para retrasar su construcción y puesta en funcionamiento desde la Generalitat de Valencia (http://www.laverdad.es/alicante/2015...0020855-v.html)... y ahora las financian para agasajar en periodo preelectoral a sus votantes del levante y paliar la sequía en la cabecera del Tajo que impide se realicen trasvases!.... 
Sin disponer de las cifras que a fin de cuentas son las que hacen viables los proyectos industriales, agrícolas y urbanísticos, un servidor piensa que, si la ley no lo impide, el estado debe costear el sobrecoste del aprovisionamiento del agua en zonas secas como Alicante y Murcia, al igual que por ejemplo se costea el sobrecoste de la electricidad en las islas Canarias o Baleares.

----------


## termopar

Si se subvenciona el agua desalada, Europa nos multará, y con razón, por no cumplir la DMA. Y ya no sólo es la pérdida de subvenciones europeas, es la multa y lo contradictorio que es el impulsar regadíos en las zonas más áridas de España y donde más hectáreas ilegales existen. Que requieren de agua subvencionada para subsistir. En clara competencia desleal con otros regadíos nacionales que no generan tantos problemas como los impuestos por el trasvase Tajo-Segura, que si ahora se propusiese una obra semejante, jamás se construiría.

----------

NoRegistrado (28-oct-2015)

----------


## NoRegistrado

La escasez de agua en esa zona, viene dada por un crecimiento incontrolado de los regadíos, muchos ilegales desde 1986 pero funcionando de facto. Todo ello consume el 87% del agua de la que disponen.
Ese es el problema.
Si las autoridades regionales no quieren eliminarlas, al menos que paguen el agua desalada y no dañen ningún río. España no debe asumir sobrecostes y subvenciones causadas por esa causa.
Saludos. Miguel

----------


## NoRegistrado

No se puede decir que no tienen agua, pedirla de todos lados, subvenciones de desaladoras, conseguir disminuir a la mitad la ya incompleta tarifa del trasvase, y luego hacer la petición del link que pongo a continuación:
http://www.elconfidencial.com/espana...bacete_197689/

Como dice una gestora que tengo, Mariluz: "teta y sopa no caben en la boca"

Saludos. Miguel

----------


## perdiguera

Noticia de junio de 2013. Reciente y fresca.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Yyyyyy?
 Miente el exconsejero imputado?
 Sin embargo, el contenido del link, las Has ilegales no te parecen mal.
 En fin...

Saludos. Miguel

----------


## perdiguera

En 1492 Colón llegó al nuevo mundo. El caso es decir algo.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Cierto. Pero tú a lo tuyo, eh? a lo de siempre.

Saludos. Miguel

----------

